# Luces antiniebla en mi dodge 1500 con leds



## yoelmauri (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola, que tal? la idea es hacer unas antinieblas donde van las luces originales de giro en mi dodge 1500 mod. 72, ya tengo los plasticos transparentes..
Tengo un espacio de unos 11x6cm en cada luz
la idea es hacer una plaqueta de ese tamaño y hacer que ilumine lo mas posible, ahora estoy en dudas de que led voy a usar para que ilumine mas..
Estoy entre uno de 10w para cada luz
todos los de 10mm que entren
o todos los de 5mm que entren
El de 10w tiene las especificaciones en lumen
los otros dos en milicandelas, el de 5, tiene mas milicandelas pero un menor angulo de apertura.
Abajo pongo las fichas tecnicas.
Que me conviene? pregunto a los que hallan experimentado con esos tipos de leds.. saludos


----------



## lobito (Jul 4, 2009)

No es por nada pero me parece que no puedes cambiar las luces del coche por unas que te parezca a ti, creo que tienen que ser homologadas primero. Pero eso aqui en españa, alli en Argentina supongo que será igual.


----------



## luki_91 (Jul 4, 2009)

Lamentablemente nuestro pais es asi.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jul 5, 2009)

Bueno.. alguien sabe sobre que led me conviene mas? d no tener respuesta creo que voy a comprar los de 5mm solo por ser los mas conocidos por mi..


----------



## emaknuel (Jul 6, 2009)

hola, yo estube experimentando con los led de alta potencia de 3w y me parece que uno de 10w es demasiado para una luz de giro..


----------



## Danbat (Jul 6, 2009)

Yo hice eso mismo con 12 pirañas amarillos en un Ford, en un poco menos de espacio. Para luces de giro, que los demás deben ver pero no ser encandilados, funciona muy bien y el consumo es mínimo. Usé piraña porque la apertura es de 80 grados y como los plásticos son amarillos, ni se nota que son LED.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jul 6, 2009)

los mios no van a ser de giro.. como puse mas arriba, en el lugar donde estan las de giro originalmente voy a poner antinieblas


----------



## Danbat (Jul 6, 2009)

Olvídalo, entonces. Las luces para niebla deben iluminar más que las normales, para poder iluminar a través de un medio opaco y que parte de esa luz regrese para que la veas. Algo así necesita mucha potencia, los LED chicos no alcanzan y tendrías que probar con los de 5W o 10W. Por ahora a éstos no los he probado, pero sin incluirlos la mejor relación tamaño/intensidad de luz la tienen los de 5mm.

Igual he visto que tanto D-LED como La casa del LED tienen unos de 10mm y 825 candelas. No sé si serán reales o tendrán alguna letra chica, pero serían interesantes de probar.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jul 6, 2009)

la idea es hacer mas pinta que otra cosa.. no ando mucho por la niebla que digamos, jaja yo tengo una luz de emergencia que tiene 35 leds y algo ilumina, pienso que si le pongo 50 de 5mm tiene que iluminar bien..
entre a la pagina de dr led y me baje las especificaciones, son las que subi mas arriba, ese de 10mm tiene muchas menos milicandelas, nose porque tiene ese titulo.
Encontre un programa que convierte las milicandelas en lumen, poniendo el angulo de apertura del led, por espacio fisico, me daba mucho mas lumen 4 de 5mm que 1 de 10. Pero pura teoria, habra que probar nomas calculo..


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 25, 2009)

Los leds de alta potencia si no tenés muchos conocimientos de electronica no te los recomiendo porque funcionan con unos 3,8V y corrientes relativamente altas... no se puede usar una resistencia por el tema de la disipación que tendrian... y los drivers acá en Argentina están CAROS.
Aunque si ponés varios en serie ya se podria hacer con una resistencia o algun regulador de corriente constante...


----------

